

Monitoring API changes - maximem
http://api500.com/post/28155861351/how-to-monitor-for-api-changes

======
mineo
This article doesn't seem to contain any surprising information - yes, if you
build a product on an API that's not under your control you should make sure
you're always up-to-date with information about that API.

What I don't understand is why one would use yet another service (ways 3-5 in
the article) to be notified about API changes. It basically means you're now
relying on an API that might be changed at any point in time (it probably
won't be without prior notification) without you having any say in it AND you
now also rely on another service (that does not make a guarantee about a
timely manner of notifying you) to get information about said API changes.

~~~
mehdim
I think this says that sometime the "crowd" or independant monitors share the
information better and faster than the offcial source. But yes it is trust 2
times further. The provider of the information which talk about the API
provider... This is why trust is the most important for the API ecosystem
[http://api500.com/post/27336458175/developers-are-the-
blood-...](http://api500.com/post/27336458175/developers-are-the-blood-of-api-
economy)

